
Steps to Building an Engineering Competency Matrix - tcsf
https://circleci.com/blog/7-steps-to-building-an-engineering-competency-matrix/
======
macintux
To save others having to follow the two links necessary to chase down the
matrix they're talking about to better understand the article:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/131XZCEb8LoXqy79WWrhC...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/131XZCEb8LoXqy79WWrhCX4sBnGhCM1nAIz4feFZJsEo/edit#gid=0)

------
seanwilson
Random story: I was in a team where we were tasked with creating a skills
matrix containing everyone in the team for use by management to decide who
would work on new projects. It started out simple and high level like having
an "automated testing" skill, but then someone would decide to break that down
further into "unit tests", "integration tests" etc. and rate themselves for
each one as if the distinction was that important.

This then prompted people who had nothing to rate themselves for in those
skills to create new skill categories and break those down into more and more
little subcategories so they could show off all the skills they had. Pretty
soon there was well over a hundred skills.

Your rating for each was something like it couldn't be over 5 out of 10 unless
you'd use it in a production project (academic, side-project or open source
use didn't count) and higher ratings required a specific number of years worth
of use.

The skills matrix was never used for anything as far as I knew.

------
polymerase
"Consistently writes production-ready code that is easily testable, easily
understood by other developers, and accounts for edge cases and errors."

That should be the bar for an E1, let alone E3.

~~~
leib
You'd expect a new software engineer to do that without code reviews or help
from the more experienced?

Lower your expectations ...

------
jblow
Previous discussion:

[https://books.google.com/books/about/Bullshit_Jobs.html?id=i...](https://books.google.com/books/about/Bullshit_Jobs.html?id=iHVEDwAAQBAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button)

